# Tether et iOS 5.1 ... Oups !



## mistik (27 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai payé et téléchargé à la fin de l'année dernière sur l'App Store l'application_ *tether* _pour utiliser mon iPhone 4 en mode modem dans le but de pouvoir surfer occasionnellement sur mon mbp (j'avais alors des problèmes de connexion avec la Box de mon FAI). 

Or depuis que je suis passé en iOS 5.1 il ne m'est plus offert cette possibilité d'utiliser le mode modem à la sauce _tether_. 

Savez-vous comment y remédier sans bourse délier et donc sans passer par *cette solution payante* ?


----------



## Gwen (28 Mars 2012)

L'application ne marche plus ?


----------



## mistik (28 Mars 2012)

Je peux la lancer et sur mon Mac et sur l'iPhone mais elle ne me permet plus de surfer sur mon Mac ... couac ...


----------



## mistik (3 Avril 2012)

Une âme charitable aurait-elle une idée si tant est qu'elle soit tentée de hanter mon post et ce évidemment sans bourse délier ?

Par avance je la remercie et lui dédie une prière sans toutefois verser dans le discours solennel telle une oraison funèbre.


----------



## mistik (6 Avril 2012)

Une idée, même pas le début d'une, même pas une petiote ? :love:


----------



## mistik (17 Avril 2012)

Je dois bientôt m'absenter et donc devoir glaner du wifi par-ci par-là. 
Or j'aimerais enfin pouvoir utiliser de nouveau tether et la 3G. 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution à me proposer ? 

Je vous en remercie par avance.


----------

